# Building three new glass tropical enclosures (foto report)



## Nonnack (May 1, 2018)

So finally I have free week. Decided to spend some time building new terrariums. I will make some kind foto report about my progress, so you can see how it is going. If you have some advice or questions feel free to ask

Glass arrived:






Some of my stuff that I use for decoration :













What I made so far :

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## RonnyT (May 1, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> So finally I have free week. Decided to spend some time building new terrariums. I will make some kind foto report about my progress, so you can see how it is going. If you have some advice or questions feel free to ask
> 
> Glass arrived:
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, how much does the glass cost for one enclosure?


----------



## Nonnack (May 1, 2018)

For glass and cutting (no grinding, polishing or anything, I did it myself), for all three terrariums I paid 25$

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RonnyT (May 1, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> For glass and cutting (no grinding, polishing or anything, I did it myself), for all three terrariums I paid 25$


That seems like a great price


----------



## Nonnack (May 1, 2018)

Yes, but it isn't expensive

Another few hours of work.
I started back walls for smaller terrariums.







Background for bigger one is finished.







And whole enclosure is getting closer to final look.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Nonnack (May 2, 2018)

Two more backgrounds are drying out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Laviathan (May 2, 2018)

This all looks pretty awesome. Looking forward to see how you put in the airing mesh and the rails for the front glass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (May 3, 2018)

First one is finished.

























Another two, work in progress...

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## ccTroi (May 3, 2018)

Unbelievable. I wish I could make something even just remotely similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cas S (May 4, 2018)

so pretty! what is the water dish made out of? what species are these for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (May 4, 2018)

Thanks!
Water dish is made from some plastic container, from mp3 player or something, I don't remember. But I don't like square shape, will replace it with something more round
Bigger one is for Phormictopus sp. green, smaller for Chilobrachys sp. Kaeng Krachan and Avicularia sp. amazonica Manaus.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Marvinxox (May 4, 2018)

Your Terrariums und Backrounds look so amazing!
You really are an artist in this field

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (May 5, 2018)

I had lot of other work and chores lately so only a small update. But I hope tomorrow I will be able to finish this two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 3


----------



## Cas S (May 5, 2018)

those are beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (May 6, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> Avicularia sp. amazonica Manaus


It has a species name now, but you may know that already. A. variegata


Curious, why did you use expanded clay balls in the bottom? I usually only see that with Dart Frog setups.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cas S (May 6, 2018)

viper69 said:


> Curious, why did you use expanded clay balls in the bottom? I usually only see that with Dart Frog setups.


it is the drainage layer for bioactive vivaria. it holds the water so they substrate doesnt become saturated. it is mostly used for bioactive vivaria, which work very, VERY, well for dart frogs. it also works well for most other high humidity animals like some geckos (cresteds, gargoyles, leachies, chahouas, mourning geckos, etc) it can also be used for other terrariums that have live plants, however, I wouldn't use it for a fossorial (burrowing) species, as they can dig into the drainage layer or the substrate barrier (used to keep the substrate out of the drainage layer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (May 6, 2018)

Cas S said:


> it is the drainage layer for bioactive vivaria. it holds the water so they substrate doesnt become saturated. it is mostly used for bioactive vivaria, which work very, VERY, well for dart frogs. it also works well for most other high humidity animals like some geckos (cresteds, gargoyles, leachies, chahouas, mourning geckos, etc) it can also be used for other terrariums that have live plants, however, I wouldn't use it for a fossorial (burrowing) species, as they can dig into the drainage layer or the substrate barrier (used to keep the substrate out of the drainage layer



Yep indeed, I know all of that, in part by my reference to dart frogs.

However, your response does not tell me why the OP is using it, unless you can read minds?

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## Nonnack (May 6, 2018)

viper69 said:


> It has a species name now, but you may know that already. A. variegata


Oh, actually I didn't know. I never was really into Avicularia genus, so I don't follow all the changes. 

About clay balls. Yes,  I wanted to create kind of drainage, in case I overdo with watering, there will be no damp spots on the bottom. Another reason is that i bought really big bag of it Now I am using it every where;P This kind of drainage layer isn't really necessary for T enclosures (unless planted), but I guess it can't hurt, also makes whole terrarium a bit lighter. This time I did it a little bit different. Instead putting some plastic net to separate substrate from drainage I just put a thin layer of sphagnum moss. Because I am sure Chilobrachys will dig to the bottom, I don't want to get him stuck under net or something. 
Another new idea was to crate some drainage/ventilation holes in the bottom.







But I didn't made too many enclosures yet, so I am still experimenting a little bit. How all this will work I will find out in month or two, when Ts will be ready to move to this terrariums.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Nonnack (May 6, 2018)

And the last two are finished also.

For Chilbrachys I didn't pay to much attention to details, it will cover it with dirt and web anyway. But I am really interested how it will rearrange setup.



















And for Avi.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## Cas S (May 6, 2018)

can't wait to see how they web with all those anchor points


----------



## viper69 (May 6, 2018)

Nonnack said:


> Oh, actually I didn't know. I never was really into Avicularia genus, so I don't follow all the changes.
> 
> About clay balls. Yes,  I wanted to create kind of drainage, in case I overdo with watering, there will be no damp spots on the bottom. Another reason is that i bought really big bag of it Now I am using it every where;P This kind of drainage layer isn't really necessary for T enclosures (unless planted), but I guess it can't hurt, also makes whole terrarium a bit lighter. This time I did it a little bit different. Instead putting some plastic net to separate substrate from drainage I just put a thin layer of sphagnum moss. Because I am sure Chilobrachys will dig to the bottom, I don't want to get him stuck under net or something.
> Another new idea was to crate some drainage/ventilation holes in the bottom.
> ...



Thanks I wasn't sure if you were going bioactive or not. Let us know who that turns out. Sounds promising.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## joseoro11 (May 13, 2018)

What did you use for the glass to slide as a door? and for ventilation?


----------



## Nonnack (May 14, 2018)

For door rail I used aluminum 'U' profile, for vent perforated steel plate. I cut it to needed size and paint black for nice look.


----------



## RonnyT (May 14, 2018)

What if the tarantula burrows into the clay balls?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nonnack (May 15, 2018)

Than it will be inch or less from the bottom. Clay balls are very light, its not like heavy stones, I don't think it can do any harm to tarantula.


----------



## Jayke (May 18, 2018)

Very nice! If you don't mind me asking, where do you get your wood from?


----------



## Nonnack (May 19, 2018)

Thanks, sure I don't mind. Most of stuff I get just from my backyard;P I live in country, and there is lot of trees growing in my property. Every year we cut down lot of branches and even whole trees. That is when I look for nice looking pieces of bark and wood. But all that stuff you can get from forest, and you don't need to cut anything (actually you shouldn't), moss, roots, bark, everything is just laying in forest ground.


----------



## N8Legged (May 30, 2018)

what do you call that plastic screen stuff you have over the back side of the enclosure, i've seen it made in clear somewhere else before too. but I have no idea what to ask for when I go to the hardware store looking for it.


----------



## Nonnack (May 30, 2018)

I am not sure what you are asking for. You mean that black ventilation? It is perforated steel plate, that I cut to proper size and painted black.


----------



## Joogvanhedel (Aug 22, 2018)

Love the strawberry plant


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 22, 2018)

Unfortunately i killed it by inattention:/ There was really hot summer, enclosure was still empty, and I din't pay too much attention to watering it. 







Now I replaced it with some other plant.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Joogvanhedel (Aug 22, 2018)

lol


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 22, 2018)

It is not so sad, I have plenty of it growing wildly in my property;P Next spring I will try again to grow wild strawberries in T enclosure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Disquiet (Aug 30, 2018)

Very nice designs, I'm curious about the doors though.  How do you work in the enclosure with a top-to-bottom sliding door?  Do you have to hold the door up with one hand?  Do you slide it out altogether?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Aug 30, 2018)

When I work with fast spiders I put small box, or something under the door, when I work with slow ones, I just remove doors completely

Reactions: Like 2


----------

